# Airborne and gmo Tandem Grow Top Dawg Seeds GMOxGTH



## gmo (Feb 25, 2022)

Alright, alright, alright! The time is nearing that @Airbone  and I will be starting our tandem grow journal. Seeds are straight from the breeders hand to mine and then shared with my buddy Airborne. 9 seeds in the pack, I have 5 and he has 4.

I'll be starting mine in the next 7 days or so; when my current grow is nearly ready to come down.

I'll be using the following equipment:
4'x4' AC Infinity tent
1x Mars Hydro FCE8000
Homemade LP Aeroponics tote
6" AC Infinity t6 fan and filter
GH Flora line 6 part nutrients
Apera PH60 and EC60 meters
Humidifier/dehumidifier
Hisense 5500BTU air conditioner piped in
Clip-on fans
NEW FOR THIS GROW:
JBJ Arctica 1/15th HP chiller (when needed)
50w aquarium heater (when needed)

Top Dawg seeds GMOxGTH is a cross between GMO Cookies and (Grape Ape x Tres Haze). Sounds like a fun one!

Airborne, wanna chime in with what your setup for this grow is going to look like?

Grab a chair, some popcorn, and watch us keep it green!


----------



## Airbone (Feb 25, 2022)

And I will be using…..
4x4x80 vivio sun grow tent
1 spider farmer sf4000 led
6” ac infinity fan with digital control
Big roots soil and 5 gallon felt pots
Fox farms trio, mammoth p and power si
Oh and cal mag
Blue lab ph meter and cheap ass Amazon  ec meter.
Small humifier in veg
Toshiba 10000 btu air conditioner cooling the room the tents are in.
8” floor fan and 2-6” clip ons


----------



## Bubba (Feb 25, 2022)

Cool, a growmance! One of these grows I need to try this Top Dawg stuff. Is it a sativa dominant?

Have my chair ready.

Bubba


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 25, 2022)

This should be awesome.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 25, 2022)

Looking forward to the updates


----------



## gmo (Feb 25, 2022)

@Bubba I'm expecting some sativa properties to come out. The tres haze lineage is Black Haze (F) x Tres Dawg (M). Time will tell!


----------



## Bubba (Feb 25, 2022)

How tall do these average? I'm used to indica, short and stout.
Bubba


----------



## gmo (Feb 25, 2022)

@Bubba I'm really not sure how tall these will get. This is my first time running them and I've looked, but not found, any other mention of this strain anywhere.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 26, 2022)

I guess you will know soon! And you have the extra tall tent version anyway, so should be very interesting.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 26, 2022)

Pulling up a chair brothers.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Cool, a growmance! One of these grows I need to try this Top Dawg stuff. Is it a sativa dominant?
> 
> Have my chair ready.
> 
> Bubba


I knew Roster was not the one one in the deck LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

But @ness2 Im all Man no matter what hoppers tries to say


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

Hops on the other hands scares me a bit LOL
It was a good thing those Bars were strong and always between us.


----------



## ness (Feb 26, 2022)

Looking forward to your grows, gmo and airbone I'm making my popcorn now.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Looking forward to your grows, gmo and airbone I'm making my popcorn now.


No way Ness Your buds will trun out way better than popcorn


----------



## ness (Feb 26, 2022)

I can't wait until my next grow, see what my new lights will do.


----------



## gmo (Feb 26, 2022)

Alright, as I've done in the past, let's look at some lineage of this strain....

*Top Dawg Seeds GMOxGTH

GMO
Chemdawg x Girl Scout Cookies*
-------->*Chemdawg*
-------->*Girl Scout Cookies* (Durban Poison x OG Kush)

*GTH
(Grape Ape x Tres Haze)*
-------->*Grape Ape* (Mendocino Purps, Skunk, Afghani) likely cross, exact lineage unknown.
------------>Mendocino Purps (Lineage Unknown)

-------->*Tres Haze* (Black Haze x Tres Dawg)
----------->Black Haze (Colombian Black, Colombian Gold, Purple Haze) likely cross, exact lineage unkown.
----------->*Tres Dawg* (Chem D x Double Dawg)
--------------->Double Dawg (Chem D x Chem D/Afghani #1)

Lots of really cool strains in this cross.  I'm really looking forward to seeing what the Tres Haze brings to the table.  Looking at the strains involved, I'm expected potent and possibly colorful.  Looking forward to popping these girls!


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

If  you can ,give me 20 minutes to get a cigar and i'll will be right back ! Nice !


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> If  you can ,give me 20 minutes to get a cigar and i'll will be right back ! Nice !


Takes Joe 20 m ins to blow up his Monica sex doll


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

gmo said:


> Alright, alright, alright! The time is nearing that @Airbone  and I will be starting our tandem grow journal. Seeds are straight from the breeders hand to mine and then shared with my buddy Airborne. 9 seeds in the pack, I have 5 and he has 4.
> 
> I'll be starting mine in the next 7 days or so; when my current grow is nearly ready to come down.
> 
> ...


what color tent ?


----------



## gmo (Feb 26, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> what color tent ?


That's an odd question .


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Takes Joe 20 m ins to blow up his Monica sex doll


she left me yesterday...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

gmo said:


> That's an odd question .


that was the idea !


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

gmo said:


> That's an odd question .


gmo, Joeb is into Rainbow colors Hint hint


----------



## gmo (Feb 26, 2022)

He is not gonna taste the rainbow here.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

gmo said:


> He is not gonna taste the rainbow here.


That's the same thing Hoppers told him LOL


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> gmo, Joeb is into Rainbow colors Hint hint


Not for nothing ,your posts is kinda gay oriented which is no problem .maybe Im in the wrong group ! ?


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

gmo said:


> He is not gonna taste the rainbow here.


I dont taste rainbows ,is that a new perv sex act " some "people do?


----------



## gmo (Feb 26, 2022)

@joeb631 just having a laugh. Hope you didn't take offense


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

gmo said:


> @joeb631 just having a laugh. Hope you didn't take offense


OH DEAR GOD ABSOLUTLY NOT AT ALL I LOVE ALL THIS BANTER ,ALL IN GOOD FUN  and after multiple shots fired daily all we have is love and respect for this unruly and unsightly band of misfits we be ( Except Ness2 who with my Columbo type mind figured She was a Lady still getting love and respect . we are men nor beasts ( least the ones i met so far ...! !


----------



## ness (Feb 27, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> OH DEAR GOD ABSOLUTLY NOT AT ALL I LOVE ALL THIS BANTER ,ALL IN GOOD FUN  and after multiple shots fired daily all we have is love and respect for this unruly and unsightly band of misfits we be ( Except Ness2 who with my Columbo type mind figured She was a Lady still getting love and respect . we are men nor beasts ( least the ones i met so far ...! !



I love all you guys you make my day always put me in the right state of mind.  Starts my day with happiness. 




With this world it's extremely necessary.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)

ness2 said:


> I love all you guys you make my day always put me in the right state of mind.  Starts my day with happiness. View attachment 289226
> 
> With this world it's extremely necessary.


Ha See @Hippie420 she LOVES Us All not just you .................LOL


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 27, 2022)

So... Um, What color tent is it anyways?    -  Just playing.  Out of all the threads to mess around with people on. GMO & Airbone come across as taking their stuff very seriously. Check their picts. Good luck, G & A - I know I have my chair pulled up along with my notebook and a number 2 pencil.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> So... Um, What color tent is it anyways?    -  Just playing.  Out of all the threads to mess around with people on. GMO & Airbone come across as taking their stuff very seriously. Check their picts. Good luck, G & A - I know I have my chair pulled up along with my notebook and a number 2 pencil.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Arthur (Feb 28, 2022)

That would be cool to be part of!!! This is gonna be fun to watch!!! Good luck fellas!!!


----------



## Carty (Mar 1, 2022)

These guys are nuts....  my kinda crowd.    ya gotta get used to these people Joeb..  but when ya do, you'll learn this is the best place to hang..  now, check me out...





I have my confused days too..... lmao


----------



## gmo (Mar 2, 2022)

@Airbone you about ready to get this party started?


----------



## Airbone (Mar 2, 2022)

Born ready!!!
Lol when you wanna start?


----------



## gmo (Mar 2, 2022)

@Airbone I think I'd probably be good to start germination tonight.  Say the word.


----------



## Airbone (Mar 2, 2022)

Go


----------



## Airbone (Mar 2, 2022)

It’s time!!!!
Dropped 4 gmo x gth in straight ro.
Used a piece of sanding cloth rolled up with the seeds inside and gave a gentle shake to score the seed shells ever so slightly.
These will sit overnight and go into wet paper towels in a ziplock in a warm dark place till it’s time to go into rapid rooters.

LETS GO!!!!!
Super excited for this strain and this thread, great idea!
Thank @gmo


----------



## gmo (Mar 3, 2022)

Go time!

5 in rapid rooters. Lightly scuffed the outsides of the seed shells before placing in to rapid rooters in a humidity dome inside my veg tent with my momma plants. Water only, 6.46pH


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 3, 2022)

Pulling up a chair.
I remember somebody that use to line the inside of a matchbox with sandpaper and put the seeds it the box and shake it to scuff their seeds.


----------



## gmo (Mar 3, 2022)

@WeedHopper I couldn't find a matchbox when I made mine, so instead I use a scotch tape roll box.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 3, 2022)

Perfect.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2022)

Small cigar tube with sand paper rolled up and inserted down the sides with a cork or screw on cap works real well


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Pulling up a chair.
> I remember somebody that use to line the inside of a matchbox with sandpaper and put the seeds it the box and shake it to scuff their seeds.


Gonna have to try this seed scratching thing. Put three strain seeds in at the same time three seeds each. Everything popped except two of the dosidos. Been trying to pop two more with little luck. 1 of 7 so far. I’m thinking now it’s the seeds but I haven’t scratched any of my seeds prior to popping them and will try this tomorrow if the current two in the glass don’t pop. I bought the seeds from ILGM and have been in contact with them. They stand behind their products and are working with me thru my seed issues. I have no complaints with their customer service. may have to accept the fact that I may only have one dosido in this grow as the other seedlings have already been planted in solo cups.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 3, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> she left me yesterday...


Cigar burn?


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 3, 2022)

Carty said:


> These guys are nuts....  my kinda crowd.    ya gotta get used to these people Joeb..  but when ya do, you'll learn this is the best place to hang..  now, check me out...
> View attachment 289407
> 
> 
> I have my confused days too..... lmao


I KNOW IM IN GOOD COMPANY ! KNEW IT FIRST DAY...


----------



## gmo (Mar 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Gonna have to try this seed scratching thing. Put three strain seeds in at the same time three seeds each. Everything popped except two of the dosidos. Been trying to pop two more with little luck. 1 of 7 so far. I’m thinking now it’s the seeds but I haven’t scratched any of my seeds prior to popping them and will try this tomorrow if the current two in the glass don’t pop. I bought the seeds from ILGM and have been in contact with them. They stand behind their products and are working with me thru my seed issues. I have no complaints with their customer service. may have to accept the fact that I may only have one dosido in this grow as the other seedlings have already been planted in solo cups.


It can make a huge difference in germinating success! I scratch/scuff all of my seeds now.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2022)

gmo said:


> It can make a huge difference in germinating success! I scratch/scuff all of my seeds now.


Yes in Deed

Seed Scarification: nicking, breaking, softening, or otherwise weakening of the seed coating meant to speed up germination. *You *can see the hard, almost walnut-like seed coating on these Nasturtium *seeds*. For best germination, *you *can scuff the outer coating and soak the *seeds *overnight before planting.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 3, 2022)

But do you scratch and sniff.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> But do you scratch and sniff.


Some call it the finger test before you have dinner


----------



## Bubba (Mar 3, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Yes in Deed
> 
> Seed Scarification: nicking, breaking, softening, or otherwise weakening of the seed coating meant to speed up germination. *You *can see the hard, almost walnut-like seed coating on these Nasturtium *seeds*. For best germination, *you *can scuff the outer coating and soak the *seeds *overnight before planting.


I saw one seed outfit selling a seed cracker, sort of like a nutcracker. You screw in until crack!
 Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 3, 2022)

gmo said:


> It can make a huge difference in germinating success! I scratch/scuff all of my seeds now.


Ok next time I pop seeds I will scratch them up a bit. Turns out when I checked the last two dosidos in the glass today,  they finally popped so I’m back in the game just two of the plants will be a couple weeks behind.


----------



## Airbone (Mar 3, 2022)

2 popped already!
Those will be going into rooters tomorrow.


----------



## Airbone (Mar 4, 2022)

Three popped and in rapid rooters in the clone tent.
Hopefully this last seed is close behind.


----------



## Airbone (Mar 5, 2022)

4 for 4


----------



## gmo (Mar 5, 2022)

I'm seeing one about to break out of its rapid rooter. I'm betting the others aren't too far behind. Patiently waiting...


----------



## Airbone (Mar 7, 2022)

Transplanted the rapid rooters into soil.
For this I use a mix of 50/50 big roots fresh soil and soil from a previous grow that has been flushed.
Needed something to fill the rest of my tent, so I decided to run some seeds given to me for samples to see how they do.
Going in with the gmo x gth is some
Irene OG x white Runtz.


----------



## Airbone (Mar 7, 2022)

Hey @Carty I found some room.


----------



## gmo (Mar 7, 2022)

Just breaking ground. The last one should pop out of the rapid rooter in the next 24hrs (I can see movement). I spy a triploid.


----------



## pute (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Mar 7, 2022)

gmo said:


> Just breaking ground. The last one should pop out of the rapid rooter in the next 24hrs (I can see movement). I spy a triploid.
> View attachment 289950


Is there a reason you put the seed off to the side ?


----------



## gmo (Mar 7, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Is there a reason you put the seed off to the side ?


Sometimes the premade holes are too deep for seeds. I prefer to make my own holes for seeds and use the premade holes for holding cuts.


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 7, 2022)

gmo said:


> Sometimes the premade holes are too deep for seeds. I prefer to make my own holes for seeds and use the premade holes for holding cuts.


Thank you ,looking forward toward your run ! ( I just learned something )
Think how lucky people are now to see a plant @ 6 days 2 weeks or whatever . Can give you a idea how plants could or not be ..


----------



## Carty (Mar 7, 2022)

gmo said:


> Just breaking ground. The last one should pop out of the rapid rooter in the next 24hrs (I can see movement). I spy a triploid.
> View attachment 289950





joeb631 said:


> Is there a reason you put the seed off to the side ?



Next time put some hair around your holes... easier to find.   muwahahahaha.   never start seed in RR plugs
interesting.   rock on buddy.


----------



## Carty (Mar 7, 2022)

gmo said:


> Sometimes the premade holes are too deep for seeds. I prefer to make my own holes for seeds and use the premade holes for holding cuts.



For cuttings I take and flip them upside down, make my own hole and push the cutting thru until it touches my 
finger tip.  then I tear off a small chunk from the bottom edges and push it down into the hole to prevent the cut
from spinning or moving as it would tear the small hair roots beginning to form and stress the clone.

man am I high...  I  tend to blab on a bit when I am.. so bare  wit me.. lol


----------



## gmo (Mar 8, 2022)

I'm soaking my hydroton in preparation of moving the rapid rooters in to their netpots. I may have to come up with a temporary housing unit for them until my current grow comes down. I was expecting 9 weeks on the current grow, but they just aren't quite ready to come down just yet (and I'm not willing to harvest a 4 month grow earlier than it's ready).


----------



## gmo (Mar 9, 2022)

And into netpots filled with hydroton. Back into the dome until space clears up. Hoping to get them into their permanent home by this weekend.


----------



## Airbone (Mar 9, 2022)

All 4 above ground.
I got a ****** in the bunch we will see what it does.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 9, 2022)

Good job guys.


----------



## Airbone (Mar 9, 2022)

I guess w e i r d o is a bad word now ?
Lol


----------



## gmo (Mar 9, 2022)

@Airbone that is a weird one. Does it have 2 cotyledons, or is there another one in the other side that I'm not seeing? Maybe it'll grow out of whatever is going on with it....
I did have one pop up that is a triploid. Haven't had luck with those in the past, but I'll let it go and see what happens. I believe triploids are much more likely to be females (someone please correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## Airbone (Mar 9, 2022)

gmo said:


> @Airbone that is a weird one. Does it have 2 cotyledons, or is there another one in the other side that I'm not seeing? Maybe it'll grow out of whatever is going on with it....
> I did have one pop up that is a triploid. Haven't had luck with those in the past, but I'll let it go and see what happens. I believe triploids are much more likely to be females (someone please correct me if I'm wrong).


It had one very small one on the other side that fell off as soon as it opened up.
Never seen that before.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 9, 2022)

gmo said:


> Just breaking ground. The last one should pop out of the rapid rooter in the next 24hrs (I can see movement). I spy a triploid.
> View attachment 289950


Do these rapid rooters work for clones?

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Mar 9, 2022)

@Bubba yes, I use them for clones and seeds.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 9, 2022)

gmo said:


> @Bubba yes, I use them for clones and seeds.


Thanks, haven't cloned in years, need to make a couple of mothers. Rapid rooters it is.

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Mar 11, 2022)

Moved em in to their permanent home. Lights @ 40%, temp 70f, res temp 65f, RH 60%, pH 6.04. Week 1 General Hydroponics Flora nutrients.
I got the chiller set up and tested (it's not needed right now, but it's ready to go when temps start creeping up). It works fantastic! Grow tent scrubbed and cleaned. Need new clip on fans, 2 but the dust.
We'll call this day 1 for me.


----------



## Airbone (Mar 11, 2022)

Mine are doing good.
The one strange plant seems to be looking normal so far besides the heart shaped cotyledon.
3/4 of the Irene OG x white runts from Carty are above ground. And the last one is pushing up soil.


----------



## Airbone (Mar 14, 2022)

Just a new pic.
All the testers are up and growing.
First pic IOGxWR
Second is the GMOxGTH


----------



## gmo (Mar 14, 2022)

Is that a pepper plant in the middle of the second picture? What kind of peppers?


----------



## Airbone (Mar 14, 2022)

Carolina reaper…
It’s going in my greenhouse once the freezes stop out here.


----------



## gmo (Mar 14, 2022)

Spring is coming


----------



## gmo (Mar 14, 2022)

Day 4. Looking alright. The res temp is spiking now because the light is so much closer to the reservoir than it was when the previous grow was flowering (light was as high as I could possibly go in the tent). So, that means the chiller is kicking on when necessary. Gosh, buying the chiller was a good investment....I wasn't a real big fan of carrying frozen Gatorade bottles back and forth. The chiller is keeping the reservoir within .5f degrees of the set temperature of 66f. It is causing quite a bit of condensation, leading to a high RH. It's not a problem now, but I'll need to figure something out if it's s still condensing during flowering.
Roots are just about to dip into the reservoir water/aeroponic sprinklers, and I notice that is when the plants really hit their first growth spurt.
Temp 76f, RH 65%, res temp 66.3f, pH 6.05


----------



## gmo (Mar 17, 2022)

Day 7. Starting to build a nice looking root system. I drained 5g from the reservoir and refilled with 5g of solution at week 2 nutrient levels. 
You know that feeling you get when you finally do something that you should have done a long time ago? Ya? The aquarium chiller is giving me those feelings. I can't believe I went all last summer without it. It's already proving itself to be a game changer for my grow room.
Temp 70f, RH 50%, res temp 65.5, pH 6.08


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 17, 2022)

Maybe we could cross a pepper plant with weed. Would make a great salad.


----------



## Airbone (Mar 17, 2022)

These seem to be starting to hit their stride.
Got their first feeding of fox farms big bloom at 1/4 strength and 5 ml per gallon of cal mag this morning.


----------



## Airbone (Mar 18, 2022)

Here’s a better pic. In the last one, the lights just turned on .




And the Irene OG x white Runtz


----------



## Airbone (Mar 22, 2022)

Some new pics.
Almost time to transplant, probably about a week.


----------



## gmo (Mar 22, 2022)

@Airbone looking great! I'm away from my garden until Saturday. I'm hoping for quite a bit of growth between now and then! Yours appear to be doing awesome! Showing very indica dominant properties.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 22, 2022)

Looking good my friend.


----------



## Airbone (Mar 25, 2022)

Had a little issue with the first leaves on both the gmo x gth and Irene OG.
Guessing they weren’t ready for any nutes yet. Problem is not getting any worse.
I went back to straight ro and cal mag for now.
Let me know what you all think it is. I will post a pic.
Also some pics of everything else. Everything seems good. Can’t wait to see how yours have blown up in that aero set up @gmo .


----------



## gmo (Mar 25, 2022)

@Airbone that looks like a light case of sunburn to me. 

I'll be back in my grow room tomorrow. Hoping for the best, but as you know, anything can happen in a week


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

What you boys are doing is outstanding !


----------



## gmo (Mar 27, 2022)

Day 17 (picures are from last night at day 16). I'm back in my grow room after being gone for a week. 4/5 plants grew just fine while I was away. The fifth, the one that showed mutations, seems to be stunted pretty severely and will probably get pulled as the other plants take over the canopy space. They will all get topped here in the next couple of days and I'll likely start some LST when appropriate.
The air conditioner is starting to switch on at times to keep the temperature in check, and it appears that the chiller has been doing the same. The reservoir pH was sitting at 5.3 when I checked it last night, which means it took a week to drop from 6.0 to 5.3, a nice little drift. I drained 3g and topped off with 5g of week 3 nutrient solution to bring the pH back up to range.
Temp 74f, RH 55%, res temp 66f, pH (after top off) 6.1


----------



## gmo (Mar 28, 2022)

Day 18. Seeing some light sunburn on mine, too. I had bumped the light to almost full power yesterday. I moved it back down to about 85% today to correct the issue. 
I'm liking the structure a whole lot on the back right plant. Nice nodes. All look heavily indica dominant.
The breeder sent me a message asking to keep him updated. He said to expect a very colorful and stinky show come flowering!
Temp 75f, RH 50%, res temp 65.5f, pH 5.94


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 28, 2022)

Looking good brother.


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 28, 2022)

Looking good guys


----------



## gmo (Mar 31, 2022)

Day 21. I drained 3g from the reservoir and topped off with 5g of fresh nutrient solution at week 4 veg mix, along with hydroguard. Fresh solution @ 64f, pH6.08, 950ppm (includes calimagic @ 3mL/g).
Res after top off: 65.5f, pH 5.85, RH 65%, temp 77f


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 31, 2022)

Looking good brother. Sweet


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 31, 2022)

They are looking good GMO


----------



## Airbone (Mar 31, 2022)

I have some yellowing on the lower sun burnt leaves. Everyone has been transplanted into 1 gallon pots now. Just water and cal mag for a couple more waterings then back to nutes.
I got a new bigger humidifier for the veg tent. The old smaller one could only keep about 45% humidity. This one seems to be doing the job.
Temp at 78 lights on and 74 lights off, rh @ 55%.


----------



## gmo (Mar 31, 2022)

@Airbone looking good! 
I got a bit of that same sunburn on my lower sets of fan leafs on 4/5 of mine. They seem just fine now that I backed the light intensity down a bit. 
How long of a veg period are you thinking? Gonna do any training or topping?
I bent 3/5 of mine over today by hand (no twisty ties) just to open them up a bit. I think I'll top several of them in the next week. They are all growing pretty short and stout without much stretch. I will also probably be pulling the runt as it is starting to get covered by the canopy of the other plants.


----------



## Airbone (Mar 31, 2022)

I will be topping in about a week or two, and maybe one more time depending on how they grow. I do a little LST when I am watering.
I usually run 8 weeks veg time then flip but I will keep mine on track with yours. 
I think yours will get bigger faster in the hydro set up.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 31, 2022)

Airbone said:


> I will be topping in about a week or two, and maybe one more time depending on how they grow. I do a little LST when I am watering.
> I usually run 8 weeks veg time then flip but I will keep mine on track with yours.
> I think yours will get bigger faster in the hydro set up.


No… don’t flip just cause gmo is flipping. Flip when it’s time to flip. It’s the end product not the time it takes right? Ok y’all got some kinda grading system  fastest biggest mostess? I want to see the best you can do in soil and hydro. Does it cost about the same to grow in hydro? We need one of those grading sheets y’all are using to follow up


----------



## gmo (Mar 31, 2022)

Thanks for stopping in @SubmarineGirl !

I've grown extensively in both hydro and soil, sometimes concurrently.  I find that they costs are about the same when all is said and done -- buying new soil vs replacing airstones and water pumps, etc. Everything seems to even out.  I do find that I enjoy hydro growing MUCH more than I do soil growing for a few reasons: Hydro is way less messy than soil.  I find that it's much easier to "dial in" hydro grows.  I like to tinker.  There are some downfalls to (my) hydro grows as well: It's hard to remove male plants.  I've had costs associated with chilling the reservoir.  I feel that I get the best results if I'm hyper vigilant and check my growing conditions daily (a plus for me, but surely a downfall for many others).  

I do know for a fact that plants grow quicker in ideal conditions in hydroponics.  It will surely be fun to watch as @Airbone and I grow in such different mediums.  He has certainly proven that he can grow well in soil!

My last grow (I-Tre95) had a 60+ day veg cycle because I went out of town and needed time to let the plants rebound before flipping to flower when I returned.  This grow will NOT go that long.  Looking at them now, I'd say they'll get a 6 week veg period with some light LST and a topping or two.  

Stick around, I think you'll find this to be a fun journal.  There's absolutely no competition involved; we're doing it because we both love what it takes to grow good weed!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 1, 2022)

Im watching brother.


----------



## gmo (Apr 4, 2022)

Day 25. What a difference a few days makes! They seem to have hit a major stride and are becoming bushy, bushy plants. Another week and they'll likely start some upward stretch. At least 2 of them will get a topping this week. You can see the one plant in the lower left has started receiving some LST. It's definitely the most aggressively growing in the bunch, which leads me to believe it'll be a male -- time will tell.
Temp 77f, RH 60%, pH 5.82, reservoir temp 65.5f


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2022)

Thats some bushy girl's brother.


----------



## Airbone (Apr 4, 2022)

Wow!
Those have taken off!
I will post mine later today but they aren’t that big!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 4, 2022)

Wow! Look at them grow. Very nice!


----------



## Airbone (Apr 5, 2022)

First two gmo x gth 
Second are the Irene OG x white Runtz


----------



## gmo (Apr 5, 2022)

@Airbone one of mine (back right in my pictures) is growing very similar to the one you have posted in your first picture. It's actually one I have my eye on as a favorite right now  nice node spacing, good vigor, looks like it's not as indica dominant as the others.
Looks like your ready for some LST! Let the fin begin!


----------



## gmo (Apr 5, 2022)

@Airbone hmm, I was just digging through my seed collection and saw that I have a fresh pack of Fam95. Did I send you some of those? Can't remember. It's GOOD stuff, and probably my favorite that I've grown in the past year. I had tried to take clones and didn't get any to take root. 2 of the 3 I grew I would consoder to have been 'keepers'. The third is fire, but didn't yield as well as I would have liked.
If this tandem grow goes well, would you be interested in hunting the fresh pack with me?
Also have a lead and a bid in on some very interesting strains. I'm paying a pretty penny, but if I win the auctions I'll have some other stuff that we can possibly toy with digging through.


----------



## Airbone (Apr 5, 2022)

Absolutely bro…
I have 2 of those seeds from you I think.
I will check when I get home.


----------



## sharonp (Apr 5, 2022)

Do one of you have the light closer to the plants? Or is it just a different kind of lighting?


----------



## Airbone (Apr 5, 2022)

Different kind of lighting.
I have a spider farmer 4000 in there,
And gmo has a mars hydro FCE8000


----------



## gmo (Apr 5, 2022)

@sharonp as Airbone mentioned, I am using a Mars Hydro FCE8000. I just moved the light up today. It's sitting 18" above the canopy at ~85% power.


----------



## Airbone (Apr 5, 2022)

Just checked…
I have two of those fam 95. Would love to run those too on a sides by side.


----------



## Airbone (Apr 6, 2022)

A little lst.


----------



## gmo (Apr 8, 2022)

Day 29. I drained and refilled the tote with fresh week 4 veg nutrients. They are drinking lots of water at this point, about 2.5G a day.  All seem happy in their environment and I'm not seeing any signs of over/under feed or other stressors. Still haven't topped any of them, but likely will.
3/4 are rather stout and not too bushy. I've been bending their tops over every time I'm in the grow room trying to open them up a bit. There are tons of side nodes that will benefit from a topping when it's time. They just aren't quite ready for it yet.
pH 5.95, RH 60 %, res temp 65.5f, temp 75f


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2022)

Nice.


----------



## Airbone (Apr 8, 2022)

Mine will be going into 5 gallon pots this weekend.


----------



## spunom (Apr 8, 2022)

Great job y'all. Looking fantastic!


----------



## gmo (Apr 9, 2022)

Day 30. Dropped the net on em this morning. I'm trying to encourage some side branching and multiple tops. Let's see how they respond.


----------



## gmo (Apr 10, 2022)

I was having issues with my portable AC that was causing the circuit breaker to reset sporadically. I also noticed that my air stones weren't pumping like they should be. *This is a friendly reminder to check your filters*. Both of my issues were related to clogged filters and everything is resolved after a good cleaning!


----------



## Airbone (Apr 11, 2022)

Us ac guys would never do something like that!
I always remember to clean my filters…..
Now if I remember to put them back in that’s another story!


----------



## Airbone (Apr 11, 2022)

Mine are looking happy and healthy.
Just plugging along.No need for nets yet.
Transplanting was halted this weekend,
I never made it to get more soil.
But they will be transplanted in the next couple days. Plants are almost a foot tall.
The base stems are already over 1/4 “ thick.
These gmo x gth are stout!


----------



## Airbone (Apr 11, 2022)

Two gmo x gth showed female.







One possible male but too early to tell on the other 6 plants.
None of the Irene OG are showing yet.


----------



## gmo (Apr 11, 2022)

@Airbone now I gotta go give mine a thorough look-see. Back in a jiff to let ya know what I see.


----------



## gmo (Apr 11, 2022)

Potentially 1 female (back right, the one I've had my eye on).  Can't see anything else on the other just yet. The breeder saw a pic of my garden and made the comment that the plant on the back right is expressing a lot of grape ape qualities.

Day 32 Everyone is responding well to the net and it's opened things up significantly.
pH 5.65, temp 74f, RH 60%, res temp 65.5f


----------



## Airbone (Apr 12, 2022)

Got my babies in their big girl pots.
Hopefully all girls anyway.
They were ready! I used fresh big roots soil and some great white mycorrhizae for root development.

Been checking daily now for the gender reveal. I do believe I have one male in the bunch, but I am not giving up yet. Another week and I will know for sure.


----------



## gmo (Apr 12, 2022)

Very nice root development! Plants are all looking great!


----------



## Redrum92 (Apr 13, 2022)

Beautiful setup! If you are worried about rez temps, put something white over top and sides of your tubs. Even though it's far from the light and covered by plants, I've found it can actually make a noticeable difference sometimes.


----------



## gmo (Apr 13, 2022)

Redrum92 said:


> Beautiful setup! If you are worried about rez temps, put something white over top and sides of your tubs. Even though it's far from the light and covered by plants, I've found it can actually make a noticeable difference sometimes.


Thanks for the tip, @Redrum92 . I haven't given res temp a second thought this grow -- the chiller has made that part of the equation a non thought. It was as easy as set and forget! Can't believe I went so long without one...at this point I would consider it an essential part of the set up.


----------



## gmo (Apr 14, 2022)

Day 35. I see 1 female and the rest are still unknown. I'm checking everyday, hoping they show soon. They're nearly ready to move to 12/12, but I'm gonna wait at least another week. I'll be topping and rooting the cuts this week in the event any of them are worth keeping around. I did move the light up a bit today and set the dial to 100% power.
Temp 74f, pH 5.81, res temp 65.5f, RH 60%


----------



## gmo (Apr 17, 2022)

Day 38. These gals are getting ready to go through another growth spurt. They went through 5g of nutrient solution in 36hrs. I topped off the reservoir with fresh solution and have upped the Calimagic dosage from 3mL/G to 5mL/G.
I took cuts off of each plant and put them in my new cloning machine. Still only seeing sex on 1 of the plants, but it's the one displaying my preferred traits. I took 2 cuts off of her (back right in photos).
pH 5.99 (after top off), RH 60%, res temp 65.5f, temp 77f


----------



## Bubba (Apr 17, 2022)

gmo said:


> I was having issues with my portable AC that was causing the circuit breaker to reset sporadically. I also noticed that my air stones weren't pumping like they should be. *This is a friendly reminder to check your filters*. Both of my issues were related to clogged filters and everything is resolved after a good cleaning!


Filters on the A/C, or carbon filter or do the air stones suffer from clogging?

bubba


----------



## gmo (Apr 17, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Filters on the A/C, or carbon filter or do the air stones suffer from clogging?
> 
> bubba


The actual air stones themselves were not clogged, it was the intake on the air pump and intake on the air conditioner that were clogged with calcium dust. The city water is pretty hard, comes out of the tap at ~425ppm


----------



## Bubba (Apr 18, 2022)

gmo said:


> The actual air stones themselves were not clogged, it was the intake on the air pump and intake on the air conditioner that were clogged with calcium dust. The city water is pretty hard, comes out of the tap at ~425ppm


I've noticed that with humidifiers, they tend to mineral coat what they are pointed at.

Bubba


----------



## Fiefie920 (Apr 18, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I've noticed that with humidifiers, they tend to mineral coat what they are pointed at.
> 
> Bubba


humidifiers... specifically cool mist.... work much better with distilled water... RO next best.


----------



## gmo (Apr 18, 2022)

@Fiefie920 I appreciate that input!  I know you're right, but I'm stubborn and refuse to purchase and lug jugs of distilled water.  I'm looking in to a tankless RO system as my next big purchase.


----------



## Fiefie920 (Apr 18, 2022)

@gmo  i have heard great things about this model...



			https://www.amazon.com/Waterdrop-Reverse-Filtration-Reduction-Tankless/dp/B07P1XFYJP?ref_=ast_slp_dp&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Airbone (Apr 19, 2022)

3/4 gmo x gth confirmed female, still waiting on the last one and all the itene OG to show.
I trimmed some of the big fans off of two of the known female to get some light inside.
They have adjusted to the transplant and should start getting big soon….
I hope.


----------



## gmo (Apr 19, 2022)

I'll be flipping to flower towards the end of this week!


----------



## gmo (Apr 21, 2022)

Day 42. I think I'll let em finish out today for a full 6 week veg period and flip to 12/12,  and the start of flowering, tomorrow.
Still only 1 confirmed female, with 3 others that I can't tell. Hopeful that they will show quickly once I flip to flowering.
Clones of all but the front right pictured plant look healthy in the clone dome. I took another cut of the front right a few days ago and it flopped over too. So, last night I took 2 more from the FR and am trying 1 in the fogponic cloner and the other in a rapid rooter. The one on the rapid rooter looks happy this morning, so there's hope that I'll have the phenotype available should it turn out to be a keeper.
Temp 74f, RH 60%, pH 5.81, res temp 64.5f


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 21, 2022)

gmo said:


> Day 42. I think I'll let em finish out today for a full 6 week veg period and flip to 12/12,  and the start of flowering, tomorrow.
> Still only 1 confirmed female, with 3 others that I can't tell. Hopeful that they will show quickly once I flip to flowering.
> Clones of all but the front right pictured plant look healthy in the clone dome. I took another cut of the front right a few days ago and it flopped over too. So, last night I took 2 more from the FR and am trying 1 in the fogponic cloner and the other in a rapid rooter. The one on the rapid rooter looks happy this morning, so there's hope that I'll have the phenotype available should it turn out to be a keeper.
> Temp 74f, RH 60%, pH 5.81, res temp 64.5f
> ...



Nice ! How many tops are you going for 150? (joke) Nice job man, your grow style is similar to mine, low and evenly spread out. That should be a hell of a harvest.


----------



## gmo (Apr 21, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> Nice ! How many tops are you going for 150? (joke) Nice job man, your grow style is similar to mine, low and evenly spread out. That should be a **** of a harvest.


I'm going for however many will fill up the 4'x4' footprint of this tent. I like em big!


----------



## gmo (Apr 22, 2022)

Flowering day 1. Drained reservoir and topped off with 10g of fresh week 1 flowering solution. Lights switched to 12/12. Humidifier lowered to 50% and will continue lowering over the next few weeks until ultimately the humidifier is replaced with a dehumidifier as they start forming flowers.
Still unsure of sex on 3 of the 4, but I think I see female preflowers forming on all 3 of the plants that I'm uncertain on. Will know soon.
pH 5.72, Temp, 70f (lights off), res temp 66f, RH 55% (and dropping).


----------



## Airbone (Apr 22, 2022)

Just topped mine


----------



## gmo (Apr 22, 2022)

@Airbone are you rooting the tops to keep as moms in the event there is a keeper?


----------



## Airbone (Apr 22, 2022)

No I just took the very top leaves I will clone a couple of bottom branches off of each one.


----------



## gmo (Apr 24, 2022)

Day 3 flowering. I'm starting to get some pretty strong smells in the grow room already. They're drinking loads of water, close to 5g every 48hrs. I'm topping off as needed.
Temp 68f (lights out), RH 41%, res temp 64.9, pH 5.75


----------



## gmo (Apr 25, 2022)

Day 3 lights on pictures. They're transforming in to monsters.


----------



## gmo (Apr 28, 2022)

Pulled a male tonight (front right in pictures). Looking like I'll possibly have 1 or 2 more males to pull. Worst case scenario I'll end up with a single female. Say it ain't so!


----------



## Airbone (Apr 28, 2022)

Starting to fill in way better after topping all the plants.
I see 3/4 for sure females in the Irene OG x white Runtz. 
But still only 2/4 with the gmo x gth. I originally thought I had 3 but I am not sure now.
I found thrips again in my flower tent with 2-3 weeks left. I got 1000 lady bugs and tree some in all the tents. No signs of the little bastards any where else. But I will do some preventative pest spraying probably this weekend.( I will take the lady bugs out first.
Time to clone in case of keepers and will be flipping in a week or two.


----------



## gmo (Apr 29, 2022)

Big sad . 2 more males removed tonight. Leaves me with 1 good looking female, and the runt that started as a triploid and hasn't done much since. The runt is confirmed female. Lots of roots left behind, let's hope they don't caise issues in the reservoir. I'm moving to clones only after this grow.
pH 5.88, temp 74f, res temp 66.4f, RH 40%


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 29, 2022)

Wow, that's a lot of males


----------



## gmo (Apr 30, 2022)

Let's see what I can yield when I put all of the attention in to a single plant. I moved the net up and wove the tops over and under, trimmed a ton of the wispy stuff underneath the canopy, and am keeping my chin up and still aiming for 20oz+ outta this grow.


----------



## Airbone (May 2, 2022)

All 4 Irene OG for sure female.
They were feminized seeds I found out.
Pretty sure 2/4 of the gmo x gth are male.
I’ve been holding back on taking them out because I am not 100% sure.
Look like a crab claw more than a pistol or pollen sack.
I will put up a pic. Guessing I will have 2 coming down though.

Growth picking up the pace now. I am feeding veg nutes finally and the ladies are loving it!

Cloning once I am for sure on the other two. Usually I have pretty good luck .
I will take a 3-4 off each female and label for that keeper pheno!


----------



## gmo (May 2, 2022)

I had the same problem identifying sex on the crab claw preflowers. I kept going back and forth on whether they were male or female. Then, a week in to flower, it was obvious that the 3 I was having a hard time determining sex were male, as they all grew clusters of pollen sacks overnight.
It must be a strain thing.... In the past I've noticed males showing sex earlier than females. This strain seems like we are both experiencing the opposite of that.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 2, 2022)

gmo said:


> I had the same problem identifying sex on the crab claw preflowers. I kept going back and forth on whether they were male or female. Then, a week in to flower, it was obvious that the 3 I was having a hard time determining sex were male, as they all grew clusters of pollen sacks overnight.
> It must be a strain thing.... In the past I've noticed males showing sex earlier than females. This strain seems like we are both experiencing the opposite of that.


Did you snap a pic of those males?


----------



## gmo (May 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Did you snap a pic of those males?



Yup.


----------



## gmo (May 2, 2022)

Day 11. Responding nicely to the trellis net.  Vigorous growth, room to spread out.
pH 5.55, RH 37%, temp 72f, res temp 65.5f


----------



## MechaniMan (May 2, 2022)

gmo said:


> Day 11. Responding nicely to the trellis net.  Vigorous growth, room to spread out.
> pH 5.55, RH 37%, temp 72f, res temp 65.5fView attachment 295737


Day 11,Are those autos? They are beautiful


----------



## gmo (May 2, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> Day 11,Are those autos? They are beautiful


Day 11 of flowering after a 6 week veg cycle.


----------



## gmo (May 3, 2022)

Here's a better representation of what this girlie is looking like. Giggity!


----------



## gmo (May 5, 2022)

Grow baby, grow baby, grow baby grow
Day 13 flowering


----------



## Airbone (May 5, 2022)

I removed the two I wasn’t sure of and put them in my greenhouse. Might collect a little pollen off of them an experiment .
I sprayed the crap out of all the tents so my trip issue doesn’t spread from my flower tent.
Will be taking cuts this weekend.


----------



## gmo (May 5, 2022)

Looking good! Very nice and healthy!


----------



## gmo (May 7, 2022)

Day 15 flowering. I've moved to week 3 feed schedule.


----------



## Bubba (May 7, 2022)

Fiefie920 said:


> humidifiers... specifically cool mist.... work much better with distilled water... RO next best.


Which is why I run both a Waterwise distiller, a bigger 8 gallon still, and a RO machine.

Bubba


----------



## gmo (May 7, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Which is why I run both a Waterwise distiller, a bigger 8 gallon still, and a RO machine.
> 
> Bubba


I don't know what it is about installing and RO system that makes me procrastinate, but it does. I'd like to have it put in under my standard size utility sink because that's where I source my gardening water. Maybe I'll bite the bullet...


----------



## Airbone (May 7, 2022)

I love mine.
I have a 6 stage ro and I have it piped into my grow room so I have drinking water for my family and the plant water runs through another set of ion filters.
Ppms for plant water is 2.


----------



## Bubba (May 7, 2022)

Well, I sort of pussed out a little, I unscrew the tip off the faucet, screw in an adapter and make some water, then undo it.  I need a utility sink in basement where I could do a permanent setup.  Dont want all that stuff under kitchen sink. Can't spare the space!

bubba


----------



## Airbone (May 7, 2022)

Super simple to install @gmo .


----------



## Bubba (May 7, 2022)

Airbone said:


> I love mine.
> I have a 6 stage ro and I have it piped into my grow room so I have drinking water for my family and the plant water runs through another set of ion filters.
> Ppms for plant water is 2.


they say the first sign of needing to replace the main filter is rising ppms. I've had mine at least a year I think.  Straight out of faucet cold ran for few minutes is 230.  After RO it goes back and forth between 0 and 1.  It is a cheap meter however...

Bubba


----------



## gmo (May 7, 2022)

My out of faucet cold water ranges from 425-550ppm. We have notoriously hard water in my city. I use the hard water formula of floramicro due to my high starting ppm.

I'll start shopping for an RO machine now.

Thanks, fellas.


----------



## Bubba (May 7, 2022)

Everybody's water is a little different, but my faucet water after RO is dead on 6.4 or so. With Advanced Nutrients nutes,
I followed their claim, and didnt PH anything even once.....beginning week 7 of flower, Goat and Monkey Ultimate OG, which I believe is a cross between Hells Angel OG and some kind of Kush, Trianglw maybe?  even the lower fans, although a little tattered, are still green! Starting to stink like fuel and burned rubber....where is Boo speaking of burned rubber?

Bubba


----------



## gmo (May 7, 2022)

@Bubba it was likely me speaking of burned rubber. My favorite cannabis smell! If it smells of rubber it'll turn you in to flubber.


----------



## MechaniMan (May 7, 2022)

gmo said:


> Day 15 flowering. I've moved to week 3 feed schedule.


What is happening with growth spurt? I put mine in flower 3 days ago and started watering 3/4 gallon a day. They have shot up 3 inches in 3 days.


----------



## gmo (May 7, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> What is happening with growth spurt? I put mine in flower 3 days ago and started watering 3/4 gallon a day. They have shot up 3 inches in 3 days.


I believe the plant is done "bushing" and will now stretch upwards as it sets buds.

I'd advise to be cautious I'm watering daily. You're far better off doing a heavy water, and then letting them dry out completely before watering again. Constant watering can, in my experience, cause issues.


----------



## Bubba (May 7, 2022)

gmo said:


> @Bubba it was likely me speaking of burned rubber. My favorite cannabis smell! If it smells of rubber it'll turn you in to flubber.


This is the first burned rubber smell I've had.  Should be interesting!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 7, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> What is happening with growth spurt? I put mine in flower 3 days ago and started watering 3/4 gallon a day. They have shot up 3 inches in 3 days.


The stretch.....this is when I begin to wonder if I have sufficient height to go through flower.


----------



## gmo (May 7, 2022)

@Bubba the rubber smell, in my experience, is a dead giveaway that you'll have some fire.


----------



## MechaniMan (May 7, 2022)

gmo said:


> I believe the plant is done "bushing" and will now stretch upwards as it sets buds.
> 
> I'd advise to be cautious I'm watering daily. You're far better off doing a heavy water, and then letting them dry out completely before watering again. Constant watering can, in my experience, cause issues.


They are sucking it up fast, I lift the buckets and the weight is a dead giveaway. I can maintain about 50‰ humidity, 82° with lights on, HPS/LED hybrid lighting roughly 1300 true watts.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 7, 2022)

Bubba said:


> This is the first burned rubber smell I've had.  Should be interesting!
> 
> Bubba


Funny my flower tent smells like a tire store. Anyone else love the smell of a tire store? I’ve been checking the trichomes every day now  got a few amber but I want a little more yet. Any day now for sure. Looking forward to emptying the flower tent to start the next plants into flower. I didn’t like the clones as much as the first seeded grow they were less vibrant smaller less yield and two of them ended up with low ph runoff causing calcium deficiency 5 weeks into flower. Let them finish up but they aren’t the most beautiful things with crispy leaves although they do have some nice nuggs on them that didn’t seem to be effected by the ugly leaves…my I do goon with a buzz


----------



## Airbone (May 9, 2022)

Took some cuts and did a little defoliation. Let these recover then time to flip in about a week.










Let’s go roots!


----------



## gmo (May 9, 2022)

Heck ya! Looking fantastic, @Airbone 

Day 17 flowering over here. No roots on my cuts yet, I've been striking out as of late! Still hoping that my luck changes! My girl is really starting to set flowers. She's stretching upward in the most magnificent way. I'm seeing some purple coming through in the forming flowers, maybe she'll put on a colorful show for us...She's a happy girl.


----------



## Airbone (May 9, 2022)

Those are looking beautiful bro!


----------



## gmo (May 11, 2022)

Day 19


----------



## gmo (May 13, 2022)

Day 21. Starting to see the first signs of trichome development. Starting to get some pretty strong "generic weed smells". 
pH 5.88, temp 72f, RH 35%, res temp 66.3f


----------



## Airbone (May 15, 2022)

Day 8 for the gmo and Irene OG clones.
Everyone looking healthy, no yellowing.
Looks like I might get them all, starting to get some root development spots forming.
Completely drained rinsed and refilled with fresh clonex @ 2 tsp per gallon.


----------



## gmo (May 15, 2022)

Wish my cloning success was as good as yours! I'm having a he ll of a time lately!


----------



## Airbone (May 15, 2022)

@gmo  I use a cone king clone machine and t5 florecents.
It works just like your aeroponic set up.
I just use clonex gel on my cuts.
Let them sit for as long as it takes to clean up and gel the next clone.
Put them in the clonex mixed solution 1-2 tsp per quart.
I start with 1 tsp per gallon then after about a week when roots start I wash the cloner and add new solution at 2 tsp per quart.
Usually about 12-15 days I am ready to transplant.
I do have to watch solution temp in summer but right now it’s effortless almost.


----------



## gmo (May 16, 2022)

@Airbone That's all very helpful. I think I'm gonna be shopping for that clone machine this week. I've GOTTA get something reliable so I don't have to run any more seeds this year. I want my next several runs to be known clones. I'm done messing with male plants for the time being.

Here's my girl starting to show out at day 24.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 16, 2022)

I use to use a DIY bubbler with good success. Now I just use cloning powder, soil and a plastic bottle as a dome and sunshine.


----------



## Airbone (May 16, 2022)

And bam! Roots!


----------



## gmo (May 17, 2022)

Fuggin' decent! Right on @Airbone!


----------



## gmo (May 18, 2022)

Day 26. Starting to get real photogenic. She's a big girl!


----------



## WeedHopper (May 18, 2022)

Good job brother.


----------



## Airbone (May 18, 2022)

And 12/12 for these girls .
Humidifier coming out. Next feeding will be flower nutes.
And only 26 days late.
Lol









Everyone looking happy and healthy and no signs of bugs.
I have the two gmo with some bracing installed for later supports. The Irene OG will get some here soon as well.


----------



## Airbone (May 19, 2022)

Time to start moving some of these into solo cups.







All took root! I tried 3 without the gel and only the solution. All three took but way behind. Will leave the smaller rooted ones for a couple more days then should be good.


----------



## stain (May 19, 2022)

A question about the ones that have roots coming from 2 nodes. Do you cut off the lower node?


----------



## Airbone (May 19, 2022)

No I leave all the roots.

I have been going from the cloner to solo cups.
But I think this time I will go straight to 5 gallon felt pots.

I like to leave at least a couple nodes on The cut if possible.
More roots = faster grow !


----------



## Airbone (May 21, 2022)

Day 3 flower..
IOG xWR is stretching already.
Moved lights up.
Got all their babies transplanted.










I didn’t go to 5 gallon yet.
I am keeping 6 total just one of each pheno.
Once I get rid of the rest I will up pot but I am full up at the moment.


----------



## Kraven (May 21, 2022)

gmo said:


> Alright, as I've done in the past, let's look at some lineage of this strain....
> 
> *Top Dawg Seeds GMOxGTH
> 
> ...




He is a good breeder, he will have cubed this F-1 that he shared so you will only see the dominant traits of what he has let show. By locking it down he will prevent recessive genomes from expressing therfor making his final product unstable.  Thats a wild linage, should produce an epic run....only on page one so far and gonna look the whole thread over...cool cross imho. [ You probably know all this, but thought I should add my 0.02]


----------



## Airbone (May 23, 2022)

Quick pics.
Starting to look pretty.
I am getting a little purple coming in on the Gmo #2


----------



## gmo (May 25, 2022)

Day 33


----------



## Airbone (May 25, 2022)

gmo said:


> Day 33
> View attachment 297949
> View attachment 297951
> View attachment 297952
> ...


You might hit your mark!
Beautiful bro.


----------



## Bubba (May 25, 2022)

Airbone said:


> @gmo  I use a cone king clone machine and t5 florecents.
> It works just like your aeroponic set up.
> I just use clonex gel on my cuts.
> Let them sit for as long as it takes to clean up and gel the next clone.
> ...


I would like that machine, almost bought on Amazon until I saw 25.99 shipping. No way.

Bubba


----------



## Airbone (May 25, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I would like that machine, almost bought on Amazon until I saw 25.99 shipping. No way.
> 
> Bubba


Gotta get the prime membership bubba!
Lol


----------



## Airbone (May 25, 2022)

right before transplant.
One of my sprayer heads broke so it dumps way more water to the middle than the outsides.


----------



## gmo (May 25, 2022)

Airbone said:


> You might hit your mark!
> Beautiful bro.


If they plump up like it's looking like they will, I will be very close to my goal. Those colas are over a foot long!

Your clones/cloning machine are awesome. Love that root mass that they develop!


----------



## Bubba (May 25, 2022)

Airbone said:


> Gotta get the prime membership bubba!
> Lol


I DO have prime...


----------



## Bubba (May 25, 2022)

25.99 shipping. They are not prime


----------



## Bubba (May 25, 2022)

Every place I check 15 (not too bad) up to 30 bucks to ship this thing....or it's 100 bucks.

I'll wait  untill the new wears off, or diy one. It's a pump and a pile of plastic, pleeeze.

Bubba


----------



## Airbone (May 25, 2022)

So the gmo #1 decided it wasn’t letting some ***** named Irene out grow it.
Haha popped up a ton overnight.
These girls are happy and on track!
Gmo # 2 is kinda like I like my girls a little short and thick with some color.
Haha having some fun with this grow!
Starting to see some blonde on this white Runtz as well.




gmo 1




gmo 2

And the Irene’s


----------



## Airbone (May 26, 2022)

Anyone used this?





hydro store gave it to me to test out.


----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)

Airbone said:


> Anyone used this?
> View attachment 298081
> 
> hydro store gave it to me to test out.


I have and use something similar when I transplant to larger pots
A sprinkle in new dirt hole and on the roots if you can of the plant being up potted. Helps the roots go crazy growth


*When you apply Mycorrhizal Fungi, the aim is to make direct root contact.  *
This holds true for granular or water soluble products; As Mycorrhiza will form a natural symbiosis with plant roots.  This greatly expands your plants reach, and allows increased access to the water and nutrients they need to thrive. There are advantages to using a *granular* or *soluble* inoculant depending on your situation and conditions.  Also, the question of when to apply Mycorrhizal Fungi is important.  As you will learn,  there are some methods that are more advantageous than others.  It really depends on your circumstance, and choosing the most efficient way to get to the roots. 

It is best to keep it simple, and not overthink it. Unlike common fertilizers and synthetic chemicals, Mycorrhizal Fungi cannot damage your plants due to using too much or too often; Follow the product instructions for the best results.


----------



## Airbone (May 30, 2022)

I am going to have to raise up one of my GMO this one definitely is a shorter but WAY thicker pheno.










Irene x White Runtz I found out was from Goat and Monkey seeds for a Test grow before they release it. From what I understand.
These things are turning into monsters though.
Wish I had a bigger tent!
Going to have to re rig my lights in here to get a little more height I am thinking.


----------



## gmo (May 31, 2022)

@Airbone they are looking vigorous, healthy and great! You're killing it! If you have a pheno anything like mine you're gonna be battling height as you progress. I'm super interested in the short and thick pheno you have! I may be hitting ya up in the future if that is ok!

I'm at day 39. The colas are still stretching up. I had to start bending the tops because my light is as high up as it goes and I'm just about out of vertical room in my tent. This girl is a monster and I'm anxious for it to start swelling instead of growing taller.
Temp 74f, RH 45%, res temp 65.4f, pH 5.71


----------



## Airbone (May 31, 2022)

She will be around a while….




You are more than welcome!


----------



## gmo (May 31, 2022)

I failed to mention that I am still running the week 5 nutrient schedule (instead of moving along to week 6). This is due to the fact that the buds are still very visibly juvenile and not ready for the cut of N that week 6 schedule calls for. When I start to see some swelling/more stacking I'll move along to the next step in the feeding program.


----------



## gmo (Jun 3, 2022)

Oooiey. Things are getting sexy. Day 42


----------



## Airbone (Jun 4, 2022)

These girls need a haircut as well.
The Irene is a big girl.
Starting to get some almost garlic funk off it.
Gmo x gth is a beauty, I like the build of the shorter pheno. But the taller pheno has a nicer flower structure so far.


----------



## gmo (Jun 4, 2022)

Very nice. Both strains seem to have the gusto!


----------



## Airbone (Jun 7, 2022)

Looks like everyone is stretched out pretty much!
About 4’ tall. Starting to show some tricombs.


----------



## Airbone (Jun 7, 2022)

Didn’t quite get the meter long colas @gmo .




only about 12”.


----------



## gmo (Jun 7, 2022)

Just ask a woman how long the colas are. Bet she says they're a meter long.

Sorry, low hanging fruit


----------



## gmo (Jun 8, 2022)

Day 47. Just beautiful. I'll be switching to week 6 feeding schedule in the next couple of days.


----------



## gmo (Jun 10, 2022)

(yesterday) Day 49. Moved to week 6 of the feeding schedule. It may be too soon to call it for certain, but I'm thinking that this gal will go for 10 weeks. I'm just starting to see calyxes start to swell. The calyxes are also gaining some more purple coloring. I think we're gonna be in for a sexy, sexy show over the next couple of weeks. 

I'll try to get in to my garden and get some pictures tonight when I get a moment.


----------



## gmo (Jun 10, 2022)

Day 50. She keeps getting better and better!


----------



## Airbone (Jun 12, 2022)

Beautiful!!!
Here’s mine at day 31


----------



## gmo (Jun 16, 2022)

Day 55.
Tomorrow marks 8 weeks of flowering. This one definitely still has a ways to go, but I'm in no rush whatsoever. I'm thinking it'll go 10 weeks, but who knows? Maybe even longer.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 16, 2022)

Very nice.


----------



## gmo (Jun 17, 2022)

8 weeks (yesterday)


----------



## Airbone (Jun 17, 2022)

Mine are like a slow motion version!!!

Looking good though!


----------



## gmo (Jun 18, 2022)

Gosh, mine felt like they were in slow motion for a hot minute. They still have a lot of ripening up to do if they're gonna be ready at the 10wk mark as I earlier predicted.

Time will tell. Hope the fruit is worth the labor!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 18, 2022)

No words But WOW


----------



## gmo (Jun 18, 2022)

This little bud is looking like one for my head stash. The best of the best.







So will these big buds


----------



## gmo (Jun 19, 2022)

Getting there...


----------



## gmo (Jun 20, 2022)

Day 60. Here comes that color


----------



## gmo (Jun 23, 2022)

62


----------



## gmo (Jun 23, 2022)

63


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 23, 2022)

gmo said:


> 63
> View attachment 301118
> View attachment 301119
> View attachment 301120
> View attachment 301121


Some colors in them huh…nice shot GMO


----------



## Airbone (Jun 24, 2022)

Been a bit since I posted so here’s some bud porn.
These girls are starting to bulk up!
Hopefully have the color show @gmo has going on here soon!


----------



## gmo (Jun 24, 2022)

What day are you at @Airbone ?


----------



## Airbone (Jun 24, 2022)

Day 37


----------



## gmo (Jun 25, 2022)

Airbone said:


> Day 37


I didn't start getting any color until about day 50. But now....now it's on!


----------



## Airbone (Jun 25, 2022)

gmo said:


> I didn't start getting any color until about day 59. But now....now it's on!
> View attachment 301235
> View attachment 301236
> View attachment 301237


All I have to say is WOW brother.
Your killing it.
I am sure you hit your mark!


----------



## Lesso (Jun 25, 2022)

Beautiful plants. I love the structure.  I have a sf4000 light that I love. I am also getting a fce8000 for a second table. How do you like your lights?


----------



## gmo (Jun 25, 2022)

Lesso said:


> Beautiful plants. I love the structure.  I have a sf4000 light that I love. I am also getting a fce8000 for a second table. How do you like your lights?


The fce8000 has made a huge impact on my grow room. In the past I've used MH, HPS, multiple smaller LEDs. The fce8000 has superior even spread, spectrum, and heat disapation. I'd buy another if I had the need.
I finally feel like I'm 'set' on equipment for a while, where in the past I've always had my eye on the next gadget to up my grow room. 
Between the large light and the aquarium chiller, I'm finally feeling like I'm dialed in where I want to be.


----------



## Airbone (Jun 25, 2022)

Lesso said:


> Beautiful plants. I love the structure.  I have a sf4000 light that I love. I am also getting a fce8000 for a second table. How do you like your lights?


I love my sf 4000 so much I got another.
I really want one of those fce8000 but I need to get a bigger tent.
That won’t fit in a 4x4 right?
@gmo ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 25, 2022)

I think Lesso has been using LEDs for along time. PJ was one of the 1st guys I knew on the PASSION using LEDs.






						In the Test Room with PJ - Testing a new light
					

Great ganja grow PJ. Wake and bake time as I follow along this morning. Peace.




					www.marijuanapassion.com
				




Lesso. Remember this grow 





__





						5x5 L.E.D. tent. Multi strain grow
					

Hey folks. Im back again with another indoor grow setup. I have a 5x5 vivo tent. It has 3 sided access which is a big improvement over my last tent. I have a 600 cfm fan blowing out the hot air stacked with a appropriate sized carbon filter. Fresh air is brought in through the central ac. I had...




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## gmo (Jun 25, 2022)

@Airbone mine fits snuggly in an AC Infinity 4x4.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 25, 2022)

No Lesso is Lesso. PJ is P Jammers.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 25, 2022)

PJ was using LEDs when everybody was using HPS and didn't know much about LEDs.
He was using LEDs and I was using HOT5s.


----------



## Airbone (Jun 25, 2022)

Oh yeah…
Lol all I had to do was look up at your set up post.
I am going to hit up mars hydro and see if they will hook one of their loyal test growers up with a discount!


----------



## gmo (Jun 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> No Lesso is Lesso. PJ is P Jammers.


Way back when there was a user that went by P Jennings. That's who I was thinking about.


----------



## gmo (Jun 25, 2022)

Airbone said:


> Oh yeah…
> Lol all I had to do was look up at your set up post.
> I am going to hit up mars hydro and see if they will hook one of their loyal test growers up with a discount!


I asked about testing it out for em about 9 months ago. They all but laughed at me, haha. Then I dropped the cashola on it and have no regrets at all.


----------



## Lesso (Jun 25, 2022)

I still have jars from that grow lol


----------



## Lesso (Jun 25, 2022)

gmo said:


> I asked about testing it out for em about 9 months ago. They all but laughed at me, haha. Then I dropped the cashola on it and have no regrets at all.


I asked too...they said they have no pilot program for the light haha


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 26, 2022)

That's because it's already proved to be a big seller. They don't need any help.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 26, 2022)

gmo said:


> Getting there...
> View attachment 300826
> View attachment 300827
> View attachment 300828
> View attachment 300829


Love the purple creeping into the trichomes. Purple hash in the future?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 26, 2022)

gmo said:


> 62
> View attachment 301081
> View attachment 301083
> View attachment 301085


Baseball bats


----------



## gmo (Jun 27, 2022)

Day 66


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 27, 2022)

Looking very nice my friend.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 27, 2022)

Wowzer


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 27, 2022)

Stacked, sticky, stinky and stupendous!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 27, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Stacked, sticky, stinky and stupendous!


That’s the four S’s


----------



## Airbone (Jun 27, 2022)

Got some purps starting today on the Irene.




Gmo#1 is getting sugary!


----------



## gmo (Jun 28, 2022)

Day 67


----------



## gmo (Jun 30, 2022)

Day 69. I think she is winding down. I drained the reservoir yesterday and changed to the week 8 feed schedule which substantially decreases the feed that she's receiving. I think I'll call it another 7-10 days and we'll check back in.


----------



## Airbone (Jun 30, 2022)

gmo said:


> Day 69. I think she is winding down. I drained the reservoir yesterday and changed to the week 8 feed schedule which substantially decreases the feed that she's receiving. I think I'll call it another 7-10 days and we'll check back in.
> View attachment 301636
> View attachment 301640


I think you have out done yourself bro!!


----------



## Airbone (Jun 30, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




Mine are still cooking!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 30, 2022)

These ladies are looking beautiful


----------



## gmo (Jun 30, 2022)

Almost there! Day 70


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)

Bro your shit always looks good. Bastard.


----------



## Airbone (Jul 2, 2022)

Getting greasy!!


----------



## gmo (Jul 2, 2022)

A thing of beauty. You're killing it @Airbone


----------



## gmo (Jul 2, 2022)

I drained and refilled the reservoir this morning. This will likely be the last change it gets, and everything else will be topping off with plain water or very light feed. I followed the "week 9 flush" mixing ratios for this top off.
Things are looking good, and close, but not quite there.
Day 72


----------



## gmo (Jul 2, 2022)

72 days


----------



## gmo (Jul 4, 2022)

74


----------



## Airbone (Jul 5, 2022)

Here comes the color!
Week 7
Getting sticky and stinky.
Kinda smells like a truck stop restaurant in here.
Smells of fuel coffee and garlic!
Yummy!!!


----------



## gmo (Jul 6, 2022)

Hey there, amber trichomes  day 75


----------



## Airbone (Jul 6, 2022)

These are getting heavy..
Time to tie em up a bit.


----------



## gmo (Jul 7, 2022)

My girl is most likely coming down on Saturday. She's made for a very fun grow! Pictured at 77 days.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 9, 2022)

gmo said:


> 72 days
> View attachment 301942
> View attachment 301943


Are these photos with the little camera that plugs in your phone still?  I dont get any this good!

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Jul 9, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Are these photos with the little camera that plugs in your phone still?  I dont get any this good!
> 
> Bubba


Yes they are. Same scope and phone software.


----------



## gmo (Jul 9, 2022)

Timber!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 9, 2022)

Wow. They look great brother.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 9, 2022)

Wow they’re bushy


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 9, 2022)

That color looks good on them. Now they just need a nice pair of pumps and a trim and they will be the Belle of the Ball. Nice job, gmo.


----------



## Airbone (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Airbone (Jul 10, 2022)

Almost all cloudy.
Two more weeks at least!
Probably be their last feeding tomorrow then one more microbe dose and flush time.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 10, 2022)

gmo said:


> Timber!
> View attachment 302531
> View attachment 302529
> View attachment 302530


2 1/2 foot cola amazing


----------



## gmo (Jul 14, 2022)

Quick dried small bud. Maybe I'll give it a shot tomorrow evening. 

The dry is going nice and slow, I'll probably be ready to start trimming on Saturday. Right now I'm keeping the drying room at 65f and approximately 60%RH.


----------



## gmo (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 15, 2022)

Jay-zeus Christmas! That is amazing! As a kid I would have had this High Times centerfold shot on my wall.


----------



## gmo (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## gmo (Jul 16, 2022)

Starting to trim.


----------



## gmo (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## gmo (Jul 18, 2022)

24oz plus at least a QP of popcorn nigs for edibles. What a win of a grow, and my largest single plant harvest to date!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 18, 2022)

You do beautiful cannabis GMO. Always enjoyable watching your talents.


----------



## gmo (Jul 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You do beautiful cannabis GMO. Always enjoyable watching your talents.


Thank you @SubmarineGirl !


----------



## gmo (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## gmo (Jul 25, 2022)

You must be getting close @Airbone ! How are yours looking?


----------



## Airbone (Jul 27, 2022)

Finishing up. Been in flush for 10 days.


----------



## Airbone (Jul 27, 2022)

My camera is shit!
Lol


----------



## Airbone (Jul 28, 2022)

Hopefully those pics are better.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 29, 2022)

These are some amazing bud shots. You guys rock!


----------



## QBCrocket (Jul 29, 2022)

Love ya work


----------



## gmo (Jul 29, 2022)

I'm so glad you were down for this fun little grow @Airbone . Yours look great, and the smoke is gonna rock your socks! I finally tried it, and it gets the stamp of approval.
My cut is getting passed around quite a bit right now. It's going by the name O.D.D, Ol' Donkey ****. I think you might be hearing more about it in the near future 

Say, you down to do this again sometime?


----------



## Airbone (Jul 29, 2022)

@gmo yes!
I am down for another go.
Mine will be getting chopped this weekend. Then I will be moving my grow room to another bigger room in the house.
Should be up and ready Togo in a couple weeks.


----------



## Airbone (Jul 30, 2022)

So all chopped today..
I am happy with the grow..
Still learning and the next one will be even better!




Left is Rainbow sherbet,
Middle is the gmo x gth and right is the Irene OG x white Runtz.
I really enjoyed this grow!
Once I move shop….
Next journal coming soon.


----------



## QBCrocket (Jul 30, 2022)

Can smell that from here


----------



## Airbone (Jul 30, 2022)

QBCrocket said:


> Can smell that from here


Lol so can the neighbors I’m sure!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 30, 2022)

They are beautiful. congratultions. I will miss watching y’all’s grow tho.


----------



## Airbone (Jul 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> They are beautiful. congratultions. I will miss watching y’all’s grow tho.


New one coming soon!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 30, 2022)

enjoy the harvest Amigo!

those buds look delicious!


----------



## gmo (Jul 31, 2022)

That's the way we do it! What a grow @Airbone . Enjoy the harvest and thanks again for joining me in this search!


----------



## gmo (Aug 3, 2022)

Are you out of trim jail yet @Airbone ?


----------



## gmo (Aug 9, 2022)

Got these back from the lab today.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 9, 2022)

What kind of sample did you send them, a finished bud?


----------



## gmo (Aug 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> What kind of sample did you send them, a finished bud?


I dropped it off in person. They need 1.5g of each sample to run the test.


----------

